# Single cylinder IC, 2 stroke, second try



## hacklordsniper (Dec 27, 2012)

After failing my first engine and learning quite many on that route i started my second engine. Im sure i will make it right this time. There is not much difference except the cylinder will be vertical now, looks more pretty.

For now ugly lump of CI becomes a cylinder. Still need to hone it. I bought a brake cylinder hone 19-63 mm on ebay but it does not stick in any hole smaller than 26 mm (can anyone comment this) ?


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks like you were sent the wrong size hone, you need one that has 2 stones and not 3 for your size bore.

I have a set which covers the range of sizes and can change the number of stones or just by a 2 stone one as you already have the 3stone

J


----------



## vcutajar (Dec 27, 2012)

Good luck with your second engine.

Jason is right.  When I honed my cylinder sleeve which had a bore of 25.4mm I used a similar tool but had two stones.  With 3 stones it does not fit.

Vince


----------



## hacklordsniper (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope other people dont build their engines so slow as me.

This sunday i was alone at home and completed the engine mounting base. I started working on the wood base and hope to finish it soon.

This time im taking it slow, eliminating errors that i did with my first engine that i tried to build basically in few days. Quite happy how it came out without a DRO and as most serious mill project until now.


----------



## hacklordsniper (Aug 28, 2013)

Wood base finished and slot roughly cuted out. Tomorrow i will borrow a long endmill from a friend to mill the slot to exact specs.


----------



## hacklordsniper (Aug 30, 2013)

Base milled out, rubber feet installed. Now i will start to work on bearing supports and flywheel.


----------



## hacklordsniper (Sep 6, 2013)

Some more progress. Hope to finish stanliess steel tank and bottom parts of engine tomorrow.


----------



## Gurus (Sep 7, 2013)

interesting your design Regards


----------



## AussieJimG (Sep 7, 2013)

Great finish on it. I hope you will not cover it with paint.

Jim


----------



## hacklordsniper (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello,

i will not paint it, i like better machining marks. Im not going to polish it, i like it when it looks "rough". I only blued the cast iron cylinder because it keep rusting all the time.


----------



## hacklordsniper (Sep 7, 2013)

Today was a nice machining day. Tank finished (vapour carburetor, sight glass glued and stand welded. I also finished all bottom supports and cleaned flywheel bandsaw marks. 

Few more things to do and i will have to wait for my lathe to arrive to continue.


----------



## Davewild (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Hacklord sniper

Parts are looking nice so far. What engine is this? where did you get the plan? do you have a picture of the completed engine?


----------



## hacklordsniper (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello,

its Jan Ridders "Sabine". Plans are free, you just need to send e-mail to him.


http://ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_drukgestuurde_tweetakt/druktweetakt_frameset.htm


----------



## Davewild (Sep 9, 2013)

OK thanks, I am currently building his Linford two stroke opposed piston, I will have a look at his website again for the Sabine, thanks again.

Dave


----------



## Gurus (Sep 13, 2013)

Looks and runs as a well finished engine, be proud of it, congratulations


Best Regards    Johnny.


----------



## Gurus (Sep 17, 2013)

When do you will have new news for us?


----------



## hacklordsniper (Sep 17, 2013)

Gurus said:


> When do you will have new news for us?



All work is stopped because of building of new workshop

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f15/new-workshop-21789/#post231997


----------



## Gurus (Sep 19, 2013)

your little loco looks great and from what i see you had fun with that build


----------



## hacklordsniper (Nov 15, 2013)

Finished they flywheel and magnet ring for CDI ignition.


----------



## hacklordsniper (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello,

i was remembered by a fellow member that im neglecting this little engine. I bought large 3D printer from China and now im machining half of it from scratch to make it more rigid and better, in that time my little engine recieved no attention until now.

I just finished the pilars but there is another reason i i did not continue. I dont want to machine cast iron on my new lathe, or mill or generally in my new workshop. Can someone recommend a source (that ships internationally) for pistons and sleeves that i could use? I need the piston at 18 mm diameter.


----------

